# really needing eo help



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm doing a ton of searching and am having trouble finding solid info on eo's in cp soap. I can't access the ifra website from my cell (isn't mobile friendly and won't show anything after I perform a search), I don't have home internet and don't have cable...thus don't have a paid email account for the fragrance review board. Bramble berry's calculator doesn't work on my phone either (it won't show anything at all from my cell, very frustrating... their website glitches too on computer view settings, and the calculator doesn't have mobile settings).

I am searching for proper amounts, what needs less % because it's super strong, what % in soap each eo need for max usage, and just the proper amounts really. I read 6.25% in soap max, 5% and 3%...keeping in mind there's less for clove etc. I just really am needing a guiding hand where to look.
see my post on sweet birch, that's part of this issue. 

Thx everyone!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 10, 2015)

As a starting point .5oz PPO is average. Double that for things like citrus or big faders. Half it for really strong scents like wintergreen,tea tree, clove, spices in general and most wood scents like pine.

This isn't exact but gives you a general rule of thumb.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thx for the info...trying to spread my soapy wings here lol
Thx again


----------



## Happysoap (Apr 10, 2015)

I use 2-2.5% of eo in ratio to oil. Anything more is too much for my taste. The 6% is mindblowing to me. But then again, I have a sensitive nose, i pick up on the weirdest of smells. This works nicely for rosemary, lavender, mint etc...

anything spicy like clove, ginger and cinnamon I love for both the smell and the wallet. About 1.5% is enough of them. 

Citrus defenetly needs more. I bump it up to 3.5-4%. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you! I was so reluctant asking. As soap makers we all _know_ how much research and effort and learning this craft takes. Giving away info for free doesn't go over well in this industry. I've tried and have taught myself how to make soap safely and effectively without asking point blank for "gimme all your knowledge", but this has tripped me up for a couple weeks now. I just really needed some honest btdt help. Thx you two, and I'd love anyone else to chime in...the more the merrier ;-) Thx again. Very much appreciated!


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2015)

You might want to go easy on peppermint eo also.  Essential oils are included in Bramble Berry's fragrance calculator.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2015)

I use the standard 0.5 oz PPO rule with the exception of the following:

Cinnamon, clove, peppermint, tea tree-0.25 oz PPO

Citrus(all true citrus)-.75-1 oz PPO


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. As I said lsg, I unfortunately can not access the bb calc from my cell...my source of internet. So inconvenient, and I'd be so much better off if I could! Thank you though, and hopefully the link helps others looking for guidance


----------



## maya (Apr 11, 2015)

There isn't. IMO, a good rule of thumb for use of essential oils in a wash off product like soap. Several essential oils can cause sensitization, allergic reactions, be wasteful and for what ever reason are not well used in soap. You could ask about a specific volatile oil, though and I or someone else would be happy to find the answer for you.


----------

